# Omg!



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I knew collectors were a special kinda breed, but I've never seen this before. Look how much it went for! That's just nuts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5943822301&rd=1


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

yup & a couple of years ago i saw an olive green 69 charger go for an obscene amount too! (thousands)
Have you guys ever seen a mm lock & joiner intersection with working stop-light?(MIB) I saw one on BAY a couple of years ago as well. That was thousands also. 
One guys plastic is another guys crack, eh?  Do you think that collector is gonna run the cobra? Will the collector take a dremel to it? :roll:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's a small circle of upper echelon collectors who will pay whatever it takes to fill a hole in their prized collection. That's cool, maybe they'll open a museum someday so we can all look at them in awe.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely not in my league. I've never really cared for the Cobra as it came from Aurora. That thing needs some pipes, a roll bar and a set of stripes and roundels on it to bring it to life.  rr


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I found the link to that auction on another message board. The guy posting it wrote thet he'd won this auction and now the car won't work well.

He wrote: "I can't get it to handle right. I can't make a lap without it deslotting, and consequently, it's getting pretty tore up. Multiple scratches and a couple of cracks in the body, windshield is gone (which doesn't bother the driver because he is now headless)."

I'm pretty sure he was kidding. (I hope)

Trev


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

joez870 said:


> yup & a couple of years ago i saw an olive green 69 charger go for an obscene amount too! (thousands)
> Have you guys ever seen a mm lock & joiner intersection with working stop-light?(MIB) I saw one on BAY a couple of years ago as well. That was thousands also.
> One guys plastic is another guys crack, eh?  Do you think that collector is gonna run the cobra? Will the collector take a dremel to it? :roll:


Nahhh, Probably going to traffic jam in into a pile of other old rare Tjets on his track.... :jest:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> I found the link to that auction on another message board. The guy posting it wrote thet he'd won this auction and now the car won't work well.
> 
> He wrote: "I can't get it to handle right. I can't make a lap without it deslotting, and consequently, it's getting pretty tore up. Multiple scratches and a couple of cracks in the body, windshield is gone (which doesn't bother the driver because he is now headless)."
> 
> ...


I sure hope he was kidding.....had to be


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

yup & a couple of years ago i saw an olive green 69 charger go for an obscene amount too! (thousands)
Have you guys ever seen a mm lock & joiner intersection with working stop-light?(MIB) I saw one on BAY a couple of years ago as well. That was thousands also. 
One guys plastic is another guys crack, eh? Do you think that collector is gonna run the cobra? Will the collector take a dremel to it? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw an olive green charger go for around 2500 before as well as a couple of mint batmobiles that went for over 2000. Troy and I bought a track and tjet collection a couple of years ago and it had one of the olive green 69 chargers in it. 
The only problem is that the guy we bought the lot off of had butchered the car...it had black paint on it that appeared to have been applied with a mop or some similar tool of precision and it had been stepped on so that the sides of the car were nearly parallel with the roof of the car. We did manage to get several good t-jets out of the lot but it would have been nice if the charger had lived.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Must be practically heaven to have $2000 to throw at ONE slot car! Give me two grand and I'd have everything I'd ever want off epay in the slot realm. "Nuts" doesn't even begin to describe that auction. :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Even IF I had the money to throw around, The derned thing would have to be gold plated & encrusted with diamonds. I would only need about 800.00...IF I could find the ones that I wanted. There are only a literal "handful" that I still want.
Did I mention that I have big hands?


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Even IF I had the money to throw around, The derned thing would have to be gold plated & encrusted with diamonds. I would only need about 800.00...IF I could find the ones that I wanted. There are only a literal "handful" that I still want.
> Did I mention that I have big hands?


LOL, Amen...
Really, I cannot see paying alot of money for something that won't see a track.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok guys, so what IS the most that you would pay for a car in nice shape that you WOULD run? I spent 100.00 on a tilt-nosed nomad mint.....and yes, I run it. I run it very carefully, mind you, but I still run it. In fact, out of the 180+ cars in my collection, I run the rare ones too. I only buy what I would run. I would never buy one of those MIP 300.00 cars and open it to run it. I do not believe in ruining the value of something like that for someone else. I buy mint loose stuff and run them though.
Just MY buck and a quarter.
joez870


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I was going to buy an HO Detroit Henry J for $90, but in the end, I didnt . I couldnt see spending even that much for a slot car. I dropped about $300 that day, but I got so much stuff that pusing it to $400 for just one car seemed silly at that point. Thats just my $90 worth of opinion.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I dropped a C note on a Mail away AFX Charger that rates about a 9 a couple of years ago. Would like to add the Rebel Charger but can't convince myself to part with what $ I see the getting nowadays.  Wish I would have kept that one from way back.  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

To be honest, I'm surprised that car didn't bring a little more......it is VERY hard to find in good shape, as is any painted Aurora cars, and a Black AC is one of the most rare of all.

Probably would have brought at least another $500 or so if it had been listed farther away from the holidays.

-------------------------
ww.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Any idea what a mint chessie system tyco turbotrain is worth? I found one in a hobbyshop, wrapped in tissues, unused. I gave 35.00 for it. I have 2 black and one red. One of my black ones I want painted as a Burlington Northern Green & white as soon as I find someone who can do a sweet job of it. It is a blast cranking up all 4 trains on the track at the same time! (kinda noisy too)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Chessie System Turbo Trains*

They are hard to find, as they're the rarest of the turbo trains. $35 seems like a good deal. I have a Pennsylvania TT with a couple of extra cars added...the drag of the extra cars cause it to run hot, so I had to remove one of the traction magnets. 

I got lucky and found a complete set at a thrift store, so now I have a stock set to store while I play with the mammoth PA train mentioned above.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

joez870 said:


> ok guys, so what IS the most that you would pay for a car in nice shape that you WOULD run? I spent 100.00 on a tilt-nosed nomad mint.....and yes, I run it. I run it very carefully, mind you, but I still run it. In fact, out of the 180+ cars in my collection, I run the rare ones too. I only buy what I would run. I would never buy one of those MIP 300.00 cars and open it to run it. I do not believe in ruining the value of something like that for someone else. I buy mint loose stuff and run them though.
> Just MY buck and a quarter.
> joez870


Sadly I have had to move everything into an apartment and haven't run any of mine... I would say the Magnasonic Black w/ylw Flame55 Chevy, the SGplus Orange magnet 6 wheel Elf, and my inherited 68 Tjet Original Dodge Charger (Im still mad my dad cut the wells and that one, even my dad was kinda upset he cut the wells on that one...lol )


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

joez870 said:


> ok guys, so what IS the most that you would pay for a car in nice shape that you WOULD run? I spent 100.00 on a tilt-nosed nomad mint.....and yes, I run it. I run it very carefully, mind you, but I still run it. In fact, out of the 180+ cars in my collection, I run the rare ones too. I only buy what I would run. I would never buy one of those MIP 300.00 cars and open it to run it. I do not believe in ruining the value of something like that for someone else. I buy mint loose stuff and run them though.
> Just MY buck and a quarter.
> joez870


I paid $150.00 for a pair of Super IIs at the Last Midwest Slot Show at Balmora Race Track. I can't afford $1955.00 on one car. If I find a car I know is worth a good deal more than the price on it I'll buy it. I usually sell it later for a profit or trade it for something I really want. If someone wants to spend that much on one car, so be it. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous. If I had that much money though, I'd buy a whole lot more than one car.


----------

